# Beeke's Reformed Systematic Theology



## ccravens (Jun 19, 2019)

Any thoughts on the Volume 1 just out?

I'm through the first 10 chapters and really enjoying it. Very readable for novices like myself. Can't wait (but obviously will have to) for the next volume.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jun 19, 2019)

Working on a review of it and doing 1 chapter a day and only through chapter 4. So far I really like how every chapter is reinforcing his theme of theology and piety. I am hoping it will become my go to systematic to refer to people. I do think the clarity is outstanding and so far he tends to say alot in a little space.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jun 20, 2019)

Dr. Beeke & Paul Smalley finished writing volume two and submitted it. Now the editing process begins. Volume two covers Anthropology and Christology. I really look forward to this one. Dr. Beeke and Paul are both very convicting on sin and both have such a rich love for Christ. It will leap off the pages.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jun 20, 2019)

TheInquirer said:


> Working on a review of it and doing 1 chapter a day and only through chapter 4. So far I really like how every chapter is reinforcing his theme of theology and piety. I am hoping it will become my go to systematic to refer to people. I do think the clarity is outstanding and so far he tends to say alot in a little space.



Please send me the review once you are finished. I would like to share it with Dr. Beeke and Paul.


----------



## ccravens (Jun 20, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Dr. Beeke & Paul Smalley finished writing volume two and submitted it. Now the editing process begins. Volume two covers Anthropology and Christology. I really look forward to this one. Dr. Beeke and Paul are both very convicting on sin and both have such a rich love for Christ. It will leap off the pages.



I can't wait! That's good news indeed.

I think it needs to be added that one thing that heightens my enjoyment of Volume 1 is the use of the KJV in quoting scripture. I would imagine that would continue throughout the series. Sprinklings from the ESV appear, but they are more scarce. 

I'm not attempting to start a translations debate; the KJV is just what I am used to. Others may not see that as a benefit.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jun 20, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Please send me the review once you are finished. I would like to share it with Dr. Beeke and Paul.



Absolutely.


----------

